# Ocean City Shawlette - knit



## whitknits (Nov 9, 2012)

The Ocean City Shawlette was inspired by a group of childhood friends who get together each summer in Ocean City, New Jersey, to celebrate 40-plus years of friendship. The Shawlette is a versatile, little layer that fits easily under a coat or blazer in cool weather or provides just enough warmth on a summer evening. Knit from narrow edge to narrow edge in garter stitch with a wave-patterned lace border, the size is easily altered to create a larger or smaller garment. This is a straightforward knit, flexible and versatile, much like the friendships that inspired it!

A note on the size: 
The pattern as written creates a shawlette that is 60-62 wide and 12 - 14 deep after blocking. By using a US size 6 needle, one test knitter ended up with a shawlette blocked to 20 deep. The size options really are limitless since, apart from changing needle size, the building blocks of the pattern can be configured in different ways to achieve a custom size. The pattern as written requires 391 yards, but to allow for individual differences, it would be best to have a 10% buffer and start with 430 yards. If you decide to change the size of the shawlette, adjust the yardage accordingly.

Pattern is charted.

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/ocean-city-shawlette
$6.00


----------



## virginia42 (Mar 13, 2011)

Wonderful!


----------



## AmyKnits (Aug 20, 2011)

Beautiful! AND.. the color you chose is gorgeous and reminds us of the ocean. Fantastic work... thank you for sharing!


----------



## janmary (Jun 6, 2013)

Love this! I'm going to get this pattern. It looks like a lace pattern I could accomplish.


----------



## StellasKnits (Apr 10, 2011)

Please add a link where we can find the pattern for your gorgeous shawl. Thanks!


----------



## mopgenorth (Nov 20, 2011)

I absolutely love all of your designs. I know I have the yarn to knit them all, now if only I had the time! Thanks for sharing your wonderful talents with the knitting world!


----------



## whitknits (Nov 9, 2012)

Thank you!


----------



## whitknits (Nov 9, 2012)

What a lovely compliment, thanks!


----------



## whitknits (Nov 9, 2012)

Thank you! It's not a very difficult lace pattern, very repetitive and not very wide. Evidently, I forgot to include a link to the pattern. This is where it is:

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/ocean-city-shawlette


----------



## whitknits (Nov 9, 2012)

You are so sweet and I am really flattered. I experience the same time thing and haven't been able to find time to design! I'm working on growing more hands


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

Gorgeous, a special Shawlette with a special story. Love it.


----------



## whitknits (Nov 9, 2012)

Thanks so much!


----------



## belleflower (Apr 23, 2013)

Really pretty and delicate!xx


----------



## oge designs (Aug 14, 2012)

Beautiful design, love the color, definitely reminds me of the ocean, just gorgeous


----------



## Hummingbird Haven (Oct 7, 2011)

Beautiful Shawl! My family has been going to Ocean City, NJ, every summer for the last 12 years. We love it there. I will definitely make this shawl. Best pizza on the boardwalk - Mancos & Mancos, (Mac & Mancos)! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Maryannee (Jul 17, 2012)

I love this shawlette and your others. Appreciate your generosity.


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

Very pretty design... I edited your post to include the price.


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 28, 2011)

This is a remarkable design. Thanks.


----------



## whitknits (Nov 9, 2012)

Thanks!


----------



## whitknits (Nov 9, 2012)

What a lovely compliment, thank you!


----------



## whitknits (Nov 9, 2012)

I think this is the 5th year of our reunion and I enjoy it more and more each summer. I'll have to remember the pizza!


----------



## whitknits (Nov 9, 2012)

You are most welcome. Honestly, it's a win-win for me and my customers.


----------



## whitknits (Nov 9, 2012)

Thanks for doing that. I have a tough time switching from Ravelry to here so I appreciate when anyone makes me look good


----------



## whitknits (Nov 9, 2012)

How good of you to say so, thanks!


----------



## Carol77584 (Aug 31, 2011)

Love the design and color.


----------



## whitknits (Nov 9, 2012)

Thank you. I love your avatar!


----------



## laurelarts (Jul 31, 2011)

Beautiful design and love your color choices.


----------



## whitknits (Nov 9, 2012)

Thanks so much!


----------



## backafter20yrs (Mar 1, 2013)

Ditto to all the comments , and I love the shawl thAt is your avatar. I could possibly figure put how to do it by trial and error, but I'd much rather just cast on and go - is there a link available to that pattern?


----------



## whitknits (Nov 9, 2012)

Thanks for the ditto! The avatar pattern is called Eden Prairie. 

Thanks again,
Nancy


----------



## Revan (Jun 29, 2011)

Another beautiful creation, I love all of your shawls!


----------



## imaknuttyknitter (Feb 23, 2011)

Beautiful!! Love the ocean color. Thanks for sharing!!


----------



## imaknuttyknitter (Feb 23, 2011)

Beautiful!! Love the ocean color. Thanks for sharing!!  
Just ordered 4 patterns. Thanks for the nice offer.


----------



## Rainebo (Apr 22, 2012)

This is such a lovely shawlette! It could be dressed up or down! Love the colors!


----------



## whitknits (Nov 9, 2012)

That is so nice of you to say so, thanks!


----------



## whitknits (Nov 9, 2012)

Thank you for trying my patterns. Please let me know if you have any questions.


----------



## whitknits (Nov 9, 2012)

Thanks for the compliments!


----------



## SweetPandora (May 9, 2013)

Gorgeous!! 

Have a great day


----------



## GrandmaJan (Sep 3, 2012)

Love this shawl!


----------



## Gypsycream (Nov 23, 2011)

Beautiful!


----------

